# Oberon without the wool



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

I had an Oberon for my K2 for like a week before they announced the K3 and I sold it on ebay to recoup the money so I could order one for my K3. But one thing I noticed with my K2 Oberon is that cat hair sticks to the wool lining like crazy.

I have seen a few people on the boards say they were able to order theirs with no wool lining. Can anyone who has done that post pictures of what the inside looks like or how it feels?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I get mine without the wool. I don't like the feel and I have 5 cats and 2 dogs... It's the same as the piece of leather behind the Kindle.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I've gotten my last 3 without the wool.  Simply add that instruction to the shipping notes.  The wool always felt uncomfortable to me, and I don't find the screen less protected without it.  In my K2 cover I didn't use the inserts in the pockets, but with the DX case I do, because the size of the cover makes it more bendable.  My K3 cover is coming without the wool.  The photos above are pretty much it - the two sides are the same leather, nice and smooth.


----------



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you very much for the picture!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm planning on having them leave off the wool next time I buy one too.  Thanks for the tip about where to tell them in the order form.  I almost ordered one over the weekend, but wasn't sure if they would read the shipping notes before they make the cover.  All of the covers I've had are with the wool and I didn't like the feel of it (and I have a cat), although I usually read hands free with the peeramid pillow or the Levenger small wooden book stand.


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't know not having the wool was an option. I just placed my first order with Oberon. Good to know that for my next order I can opt it out. _<Sigh>_ I guess I will have to keep an eye out for a secondary Kindle cover that I can order without the wool.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sure if you call them you can get the cover you just ordered without the wool!


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

BlueQuill said:


> I'm sure if you call them you can get the cover you just ordered without the wool!


My badly phrased post... I just placed an order a few days ago, so it was already shipped today. I don't think it would be a bad thing, but it's nice to have that option for the wool.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Skier, maybe you'll find the wool doesn't bother you... I was worried about it at first, because I can't tolerate wearing wool clothes, but the strip of wool felt on the Oberon is fine. But as another enabler here, I'd suggest that your Kindle really does need a change of clothes! ...I just ordered the red gingko and blue spirals for my new K3


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Since many people have wool allergies we will remove it at special request


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for this info!  Wool and I do not get along well... and we have a dog, many cats and birds... so I was concerned about the wool collecting "pet debris".  I called Oberon... talked to the owner who was wonderful.... and they're going to make my two K3 covers without the wool.  I'm telling you.... this company is awesome!
    And, while I was able to talk to the owner, I told him how much we think of our Oberon Design KB rep and what a fantastic job she has done through this whole K3 cover process.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm allergic to the wool and all of mine have been without. I don't find them less protected and love the feel of the leather. They are a wonderful company and I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Man, I wish I'd known that was an option. My cat sheds like crazy!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I know what you mean.... I had visions of constantly having to lint roller the inside of my Oberon cover. The leather will stay much cleaner for me..... I'm very thankful for the option!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had my K1 oberon for a year and a half and yes, some hair got stuck there at some point. Little sticky tape or lint roller works. Its not so bad for me. I guess I am pretty much covered from head to toe in cat hair anyway on a daily basis, I don't bother anymore.  
My cats work especially hard being cuddly when I am wearing black. They make it their life's work to leave hair on all surfaces including the humans  .  I don't know how they have any hair left on their bodies though  

It's great though they offer the option without for those that want it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm allergic to wool and once I finally decided which Oberon to get, I spent a lot of time thinking if I should get it without the wool.  From how I hold the K2 when reading, I suspected I would not put my hands where the wool is and decided to give the wool a try.  Last night was the first time I read with my Oberon and I tend to hold it around the leather edges but it is really too early to tell if I made the best decision.  I'm glad their is the option to not include it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got home and unwrapped mine. Here is a picture without the wool.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I just got home and unwrapped mine. Here is a picture without the wool.
> <pix snipped>


Uh. Guh. Gorgeous. Mine will be here in the next couple of days. I can even hope for tomorrow. I hope it is as beautiful as yours.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

unknown2cherubim said:


> Uh. Guh. Gorgeous. Mine will be here in the next couple of days. I can even hope for tomorrow. I hope it is as beautiful as yours.


Thank you. This is my 4th one and so far all have been beautiful. They are just stunning.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I wish I had known about the option to get it without the wool. It's the only thing I dislike about my cover. I've thought about removing it myself, but I'd have to have it re-stitched at the top.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I just got home and unwrapped mine. Here is a picture without the wool.


Kathy, this combination of skin and cover is beyond stunning!! I knew that they would be great.... but seeing them together is beyond - beyond! I would think that this will make you smile every time you pick it up and open up your Kindle.
I ordered both of mine without the wool too and I'm really glad I did! I think the leather interior is definitely best for me. Thank you, Oberon!!


----------

